# 1st post need some advice



## therealbuilder (May 30, 2011)

hi all

iam new to this forum i have been scanning the threads in various sections for a while now and just wanted some direct advice so here goes

iam 6'0 tall weight 13 st 6lb and been training for 5 months

i tryed to pack on some size in the first four months but decided for a month or 2 i want to trim up a bit and lose my dreaded belly what are the best diets and exercises to get rid of the belly

i eat as much protein as i can an reguarly eat oats every morning

i have a protein shake every morning and one after training

i train 5 days out of 7 split into diff body sections i try to change it up as much as i can so i dont get bored i do 5 sets of 20 crunchs every time i go

jus wanted to no if ther was anything else i could maybe do cheers guys


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

OK, been over a month and no answer, so here's my penny's worth.

Just eating more is going to get you fat and protein shakes make many amazing claims, most pure fiction.

To start with you can not go wrong with Milk & Eggs for building. I would start by compiling a healthy diet (including the above) and then adopt the calories so you maintain weight for a week or two, then increase this by a few percent but eating more after training and before sleep so your body can use it to build with, try and give each muscle group 48 hours before pushing again.

If you are still not seeing gains, I would look at your rest patterns and life style, and then intensity of workout, when do you stop one routine and move onto the next, to build big muscles you need to hurt the things first, apologies if all this like teaching a Gran to suck eggs but if you are asking for help it is best to start at the ground floor

Workout intensity

Diet feed the recover

Rest - allow the repair to take place


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

First you need to find your BMR=Basal Metabolic Rate =the cals you need for everyday maintenance.

There are two types to find them:

OPTION 1

67+(9.636 x weight in kg)+(1.7 x height in cm)-(4.7 x age)=BMR

OPTION 2

500+(22 x lean mass)=MBR . (lean mass=body weight-fat percentage eg 15%)

So when you have your BMR times your activity as

1.2-1.3=light activity

1.5=average

1.6-1.7=heavy

1.8-2.1= very heavy

If you have an office job+bb choose 1.6

only bb=1.5

buildr+bb=2.1

When you know your BMR and your fat percentage make a diet plan


----------



## treecreeper (Nov 12, 2010)

just eat senible dont worry about cutting down to much as your only 13 s 6 so you should be looking at putting weight on to b honest, keep things simple routien wise, if you starting out id stick with 3 times a week and stick to basics, start slow and dont rush things, dont ovverdo it as most people always seem to think, o im not doing enough, and spend hours in the gym over doing it, " less is more " you havent been training very long dont worry about your weight to much at the mo, just enjoy yorself and enjoy your training, look at getting stronger and bigger, and remember rome wernt buit in a day so give things time  im sure you will be just fine bro, good luck.


----------



## therealbuilder (May 30, 2011)

thanks for all the replys guys iam progressing well but i seem to have dropped to 13 stone but i feel stronger than ever so hopefully that is jus fat dropped off ive added a small amount of cardio and just plugging away enjoying my training thanks all on the forum my source for everything!


----------

